# [risolto]SSH e UPNP per la vodafone station

## CarloJekko

Salve a tutti, finalmente dopo quasi un mese la vodafone è riuscita a mettermi questa stramaledetta ADSL; il problema è che la station (il  gateway) ha un firmware con pochissime features, giusto impostare la pass wpa per  la wireless e disattivarla.  Ho chiamato per sapere se posso mettere un router mio, ma la risposta è stata secca: NO

A questo punto io ho un indirizzo pubblico che non posso sfruttare, dato che non ho la possibilità di fare pport forwarding. E qua mi è venuta l'idea. Il gw ha attivato di default (e non si può disattivare) L'UPNP, il famoso universal plug and play, quindi teoricamente potrei usare questo protocollo per attivarmi il port forwarding per l mie necessità. La domanda è questa: 

Come posso sfruttare L'UPNP per essere visibile ad internet sulla porta ssh? Un'idea è stata quella di usare amule e merci la porta 22 per default, ma mi sembra una scemenza pazzesca... Qualcuno ha qualche idea?

Grazie

P.S. a parte il ping altissimo che ricevo su praticamente tutti i server dei vari giochi(ping medio di 280 sui server europei), speedtest.net che mi da valori da rabbrividire , http://myspeed.visualware.com/voip/index.html che mi dice che la mia connessione non supporta il voip,  un firmware scadente e tempi di attesa per il servizio elevatissimi, tutto il resto è da buttare... ma chi me lo ha fatto fare sigh   :Confused:   !!!

----------

## Apetrini

Prova a usare tool per usare upnp da riga di comando.

Non gli ho mai usati, ma dovrebbero esserci...

```

eix -s upnp

```

te ne darà qualcuno...

----------

## Vazzo

Puoi usare i tool di miniupnp. Il sito e' http://miniupnp.tuxfamily.org/, mentre qui (http://miniupnp.tuxfamily.org/files/download.php?file=miniupnpc-1.2.tar.gz) scarichi i sorgenti del client. Una volta compilato e' un attimo abilitare/disabilitare il port forwarding.

Un esempio con il mio router, per attivare il forward della porta 9000 tcp del router alla 22 del mio pc:

kajmak miniupnpc-1.2 # upnpc -a 192.168.2.114 22 9000 tcp

upnpc : miniupnpc library test client. (c) 2006-2008 Thomas Bernard

Go to http://miniupnp.free.fr/ or http://miniupnp.tuxfamily.org/

for more information.

List of UPNP devices found on the network :

 desc: http://192.168.2.1:5431/dyndev/uuid:0016-b640-e07800408084

 st: urn:schemas-upnp-org:device:InternetGatewayDevice:1

Found a (not connected?) IGD : http://192.168.2.1:5431/uuid:0016-b640-e07802a88084/WANPPPConnection:1

Trying to continue anyway

Local LAN ip address : 192.168.2.114

ExternalIPAddress = 151.16.142.190

InternalIP:Port = 192.168.2.114:22

external 151.16.142.190:9000 TCP is redirected to internal 192.168.2.114:22

Spero di esserti stato d'aiuto  :Smile: 

----------

## oRDeX

In portage c'è 

```
net-misc/miniupnpd
```

che pare essere il demone...o è anche il client?

----------

## Vazzo

No, dovrebbe essere solo il demone. Il client e' in un overlay, sunrise se non ricordo male

----------

## CarloJekko

 *Vazzo wrote:*   

> Puoi usare i tool di miniupnp. Il sito e' http://miniupnp.tuxfamily.org/, mentre qui (http://miniupnp.tuxfamily.org/files/download.php?file=miniupnpc-1.2.tar.gz) scarichi i sorgenti del client. Una volta compilato e' un attimo abilitare/disabilitare il port forwarding.
> 
> Un esempio con il mio router, per attivare il forward della porta 9000 tcp del router alla 22 del mio pc:
> 
> kajmak miniupnpc-1.2 # upnpc -a 192.168.2.114 22 9000 tcp
> ...

 

Ti ringrazio molto... appena torno alla vodafone station lo provo e vedo di mettere il tag risolto  :Very Happy: 

Ciaooo !!!

----------

## Kernel78

 *CarloJekko wrote:*   

> Ho chiamato per sapere se posso mettere un router mio, ma la risposta è stata secca: NO
> 
> 

 

 :Shocked:  il tecnico che ho contattato io invece mi ha consigliato di rimettere il precedente router ...

Appena posso passo da mia madre e faccio una prova ...

----------

## CarloJekko

 *Kernel78 wrote:*   

>  *CarloJekko wrote:*   Ho chiamato per sapere se posso mettere un router mio, ma la risposta è stata secca: NO
> 
>  
> 
>  il tecnico che ho contattato io invece mi ha consigliato di rimettere il precedente router ...
> ...

 

Guarda la station vodasozze è veramente pietoso... E lo paghi pure se disdici il contratto prima dei due anni !!!

----------

## Kernel78

 *CarloJekko wrote:*   

>  *Kernel78 wrote:*    *CarloJekko wrote:*   Ho chiamato per sapere se posso mettere un router mio, ma la risposta è stata secca: NO
> 
>  
> 
>  il tecnico che ho contattato io invece mi ha consigliato di rimettere il precedente router ...
> ...

 

lo so, mia mamma l'ha presa e a me tocca l'assistenza  :Evil or Very Mad: 

per questo mi ero informato se potevo usare il vecchio router (il fido netgear) e mi ero tranquillizzato quando il tipo mi aveva consigliato di sostituirlo (tanto della chiavetta mia madre non se ne fa nulla)...

dopo aver letto il tuo post mi è venuto un coccolone  :Sad: 

----------

## CarloJekko

metto il tag  risolto, ma vodafone ha aggiornato il firmware... ora va bene, c'è tutto quello che serve

----------

## Kernel78

 *CarloJekko wrote:*   

> metto il tag  risolto, ma vodafone ha aggiornato il firmware... ora va bene, c'è tutto quello che serve

 

ma l'aggiornamento avviene in automatico o bisogna fare qualcosa ? Mia madre continua a lamentare problemi che io non ho il tempo di risolverle e quelli di vodafone se ne infischiano ...

----------

## CarloJekko

 *Kernel78 wrote:*   

>  *CarloJekko wrote:*   metto il tag  risolto, ma vodafone ha aggiornato il firmware... ora va bene, c'è tutto quello che serve 
> 
> ma l'aggiornamento avviene in automatico o bisogna fare qualcosa ? Mia madre continua a lamentare problemi che io non ho il tempo di risolverle e quelli di vodafone se ne infischiano ...

 

a me è avvenuto in automatico... nel caso si deve chiamare il 190...

----------

